# [SOLVED] After a BIOS update computer blue screens at startup



## benjames02 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 

After an MSI Bios 'Live-update' the computer can only go as far as the Windows 7 loading screen.
I cannot enter safe mode as it has the same blue screen message.
Also when the BSOD message appears, it doesn't remain long enough for me to see what the error message says.

I have tried using the bios setup utility that will restore the previous version for my mobo but it has not fixed the issue. I used the motherboard's bios flash utility 'M-Flash' to attempt to solve the problem but it didn't work.

The original bios version was: A7636IMS.H10
The version the MSI updating utility installed: A7636IMS.H30

I have only had this computer for a few days and would appreciate being able to get it running properly again.. :sigh:

My specs are:
OS: Win7 x64 SP1
Motherboard: MSI H55M-E21
CPU:Intel i7 870
RAM: 4gb DDR3
PSU: 'ATX-550W'
HDD: Seagate 1TB
GPU: ATI HD 5450

That's just the basic info I could find..

Any help greatly appreciated.

Ben


----------



## benjames02 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: After a BIOS update computer blue screens at startup*

Using my phone's ****** camera I could make out that the BSOD error message was:

0x00000078 OR 0x0000007B

Not sure if this will help but that's all I have.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: After a BIOS update computer blue screens at startup*

after a bios update you ne to re optimise the bios

check sata is set to be seen as ide


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: After a BIOS update computer blue screens at startup*

Did the Bios Update complete successfully? Did you update the Bios to resolve a problem(s) you were experiencing?


----------



## benjames02 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: After a BIOS update computer blue screens at startup*

I updated the BIOS as part of the 'recommended' updates with the MSI updating utility not really considering what the consequences were. 

I have it up and running now, I was confused as Windows could load the recovery mode area so I formatted the drive I have the system files on and did a fresh install of W7 and that worked smoothly.

Almost a little embarrassed that a simple fix like re-installing Windows wasn't an earlier method but all is well now haha.

I did notice that sata was set to ide and each time I re-flashed the BIOS it completed successfuly..

Thanks anyway, I shall in future not needlessly update the bios unless I am required to.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

